# New Original - Stay Weird



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just finished this up, been awhile since I wrote a tune - kind of a groovy blues jazz tune (or jazz blues?). As always just fun to play and write. Pardon my slide playing - as you can tell I have not been playing slide that long :0)

The main guitar was my G&L strat, but the thin clean parts is my Kramer (strangely). For slide I use my Telecaster

Stay Weird - is the advice of a 7th grader to a 6 grader


http://www.reverbnation.com/eplay/artist_1377960


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Loved all the cleans parts but I'm not sure about the distortion. Great playing though. Well done.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey thanks......yah - its a bit strange that middle part. I used my Mobius in the Destroyer mode and mapped the bits to my expression pedal, so it comes out choppy and strange sounding.


----------

